# night temps just curious



## echosix666 (May 2, 2012)

We just moved my tegu sully to an outdoor enclosure made from a dog run. its 8ft x 10 ft, and he seems happy. However The temps at night lately have dropped to the mid/low 50's. I feel that its too cold for him, is it? And are there any heating idea's? He's still not tame so moving him back and forth would be confusing to him and also a hassle to say the least.


----------



## nessanicolle (May 2, 2012)

My tegu's night temps stay in the 70's although he's inside.


----------



## frost (May 2, 2012)

you should either bring him inside at night then those temps get that low or find a way to get him some heat.


----------



## laurarfl (May 3, 2012)

Agreed. If it a winter hibernation issue, then 50's would be fine. But if he's cooling to that at night while he's awake, then it is too cool. Too cool temps could be a set-up for a respiratory infection. How is the humidity out there?


----------



## Scott_k (May 3, 2012)

I live in California and the temps drop to the 50's at night here, but my freind has an out door set up and they stay in there year round. He has a heavy duty heated mat that the temp is regulated to 80f and the mat is like 4ftx2ft. Ontop of that a thin piece of plywood and about 2-3 ft of substrate. That way his tegu can bury down to the warmth, seems to work fine for him so far.


----------



## Ujarak (May 3, 2012)

I keep my sulcata outside with a big doghouse that has a heat buld inside so that he can warm up if he needs to. That may be something you could do.


----------



## LizardzRock (May 3, 2012)

A lot of ppl use high wattage ceramic heat emitters and weather proof it's setup. I never have kept anyone of of mine outside, but that's what I would try to do if I was. Ppl use them with birds, fish & coral, and most of all reptiles and amphibians with a lot of success outdoors and indoors.


----------



## naturboy87 (May 3, 2012)

well mine stay out side unless the temp drops under 55 then i turn their heating pads on in the dens and if it gets below 50 il just bring them in untill the wether stabelizes agen wich my tegus sleep all day wen its nasty cold out side even if their inside at good worm temps ...


----------



## Dana C (May 3, 2012)

Like Laura said, low 50's are not a good thing if your Tegu is not hibernating. If you have an indoor enclosure, I would bring him in at dusk or bring him for another 3-4 weeks to ensure that the cold is behind you. If there is a hide built in his outdoor enclosure, a ceramic heat emitter would be helpful as long as it is close enough to really heat a specific area. That would give him a gradient to move in as he needs more or less heat.


----------

